# A/C blower motor going bad?



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Likely it's the resistor on the blower motor. Does the fan keep running in all four switch speeds after you get it bump started? Often it will only run in high with a bad resistor.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

ratherbefishin' said:


> Likely it's the resistor on the blower motor. Does the fan keep running in all four switch speeds after you get it bump started? Often it will only run in high with a bad resistor.


+1

Check the firewall for the resistor. That is where they used to be.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes, it runs in all speeds once I get it started. I replaced the resistor about 5yrs ago due to it only running in high.

Once I bump start it, I can shut it back off, then on again, and it works fine.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

r0ckstarr said:


> Yes, it runs in all speeds once I get it started. I replaced the resistor about 5yrs ago due to it only running in high.
> 
> Once I bump start it, I can shut it back off, then on again, and it works fine.


may be the brush's in the motor ?? next time it doesn't come on wack the motor and i bet it will come on, the little spring's that push the brush's are getting weak from the voltage going thro them to the aramature , i have a fan that is doing the same thing, of course it may not be the same ? but try , good luck


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

r0ckstarr said:


> Yes, it runs in all speeds once I get it started. I replaced the resistor about 5yrs ago due to it only running in high.
> 
> Once I bump start it, I can shut it back off, then on again, and it works fine.





del schisler said:


> may be the brush's in the motor ?? next time it doesn't come on wack the motor and i bet it will come on, the little spring's that push the brush's are getting weak from the voltage going thro them to the aramature , i have a fan that is doing the same thing, of course it may not be the same ? but try , good luck


+1

Sounds like a failing motor at this point.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks. The new motor is around $30. I just wanted other opinions before I replaced it. :thumbsup:



del schisler said:


> may be the brush's in the motor ?? next time it doesn't come on wack the motor and i bet it will come on, the little spring's that push the brush's are getting weak from the voltage going thro them to the aramature , i have a fan that is doing the same thing, of course it may not be the same ? but try , good luck


Yeah, that's pretty much what I was doing when I was shutting the passenger door hard. The motor is right next to the passenger door. :thumbsup:


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

r0ckstarr said:


> Yes, it runs in all speeds once I get it started. I replaced the resistor about 5yrs ago due to it only running in high.
> 
> Once I bump start it, I can shut it back off, then on again, and it works fine.


Rock- I know its looking like it is the motor, but dont be expecting that resistor to last necessarily just cuz its ONLY 5 years old- Ive popped in resistors (chrysler), and they burnt out in 2-3 years.......Just watch it and beware.....even after your motor is fixed.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Likely the motor; usually if the resistor is bad you will lose some of the speeds but will have one speed that works for safety reasons (defogging).


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

check all of the connections first.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

bob22 said:


> Likely the motor; usually if the resistor is bad you will lose some of the speeds but will have one speed that works for safety reasons (defogging).


When it's the resistor, you only have Speed-4, at least in the Rangers I know it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

sounds like the problem I have, what is the final result ?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

It hasn't done it since i last posted in this thread, so i put off replacing it. =)


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Loose / burned connection ?

God bless
Wyr


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

r0ckstarr said:


> It hasn't done it since i last posted in this thread, so i put off replacing it. =)


I jinxed myself. Now that i've mentioned it, now it won't come on at all. :hang:


Connection is good, so i'll be replacing it.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

That part is not terribly expensive . If I could get to it to replace it , I would probably do so , after I checked the wires and terminations to the resister .

Also , pull the fuse & check for corrosion or bad connection . And maybe the wiring to the fan switch .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

All seem good. With so many miles, im leaning towards the blower.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

did you find the problem ?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Yep. Blower motor was bad.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

This sounds more like a bad wiring connection. When you shut the passenger door "kind of hard" that may make the connection move just enough to make good contact.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Plug was nice and tight. Wiggling the wires around wouldn't make it come back on either.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

r0ckstarr said:


> Plug was nice and tight. Wiggling the wires around wouldn't make it come back on either.


the little brush's that are in the motor have little spring's that push the brush on the armature , they get weak , due to the current going thro them , i bet if you tap the back of the motor it will start, that is what mime is doing, don't meed it so i just haven't change it, when slaming door real hard it just jar's the bush's just a little and the motor will run tell next time ,


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

did you solve the problem ? Mine is a no win. resistor burned out a year or so ago, replaced it everything fine. Quit again a month or so ago, replaced resistor again seems fine, quit again the next day. whne it quit I tap on shroud under motor it would work again for a short time, thought that meant motor bad, installed new motor same problem worked for a short period and quit, frustrated. Any ideas ?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

shirbon said:


> did you solve the problem ? Mine is a no win. resistor burned out a year or so ago, replaced it everything fine. Quit again a month or so ago, replaced resistor again seems fine, quit again the next day. whne it quit I tap on shroud under motor it would work again for a short time, thought that meant motor bad, installed new motor same problem worked for a short period and quit, frustrated. Any ideas ?


Have you checked the drain to make sure it isn't plugged up?


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

didn't know there was a drain. but I think I found a bad connection, will fix that and see what happens.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

shirbon said:


> didn't know there was a drain. but I think I found a bad connection, will fix that and see what happens.


Any updates?


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

yup, fixed the burnt connection and seems to be working for now. what about the drain ?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

shirbon said:


> yup, fixed the burnt connection and seems to be working for now. what about the drain ?


If it's clogged, it can cause problems as well, such as repetitive resistor failures.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

a drain in the motor or the shroud around the motor ?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

The air intake under the windshield, where the resistor is located, has a drain hole. Leaves and other debris can clog this drain.


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

del schisler said:


> may be the brush's in the motor ?? next time it doesn't come on wack the motor and i bet it will come on, the little spring's that push the brush's are getting weak from the voltage going thro them to the aramature , i have a fan that is doing the same thing, of course it may not be the same ? but try , good luck


99% sure that your brushes are worn out. They get so short that they barely touch the armature and loose the spring tension.


----------

